

Gandhi’s Top Fundamentals for Changing the World - known
http://www.positivityblog.com/index.php/2008/05/09/gandhis-top-10-fundamentals-for-changing-the-world/

======
ezy
Whatever precepts for living a certain kind of life are, I'm sure they don't
come exactly in tens and, in turn, take longer than 3 sentences to explain.
Damn you, David Letterman. :-)

Sometimes I find these lists interesting (and this one isn't terribly bad),
but wish they had chosen exactly one idea and expanded upon how it was
important to them or how they applied it when it was _hard_ to apply. It's
better than adding to the ever growing bullet point debris floating in the
web's circular currents.

